# Wed, March 2nd, Galv Jetties/bay



## Fin-Atic (Feb 25, 2011)

Looking for a couple people to share expenses for a Jetties/ Bay trip tomorrow 3-2-11

Brand new Sea Hunt 25' Boat. Will fish Bait or lures. Maybe take a short run to the first set of rigs.

Around $30-$40 Each would be fine.

PM me if interested

Daren


----------



## Fin-Atic (Feb 25, 2011)

Well, got a buddy to go, and the fishing was great. Caught and released 8 bull reds, smallest 32", biggest 39". and brought home 20 - 15" sand trout. Caught and released a couple of snapper too. Beautiful day!


----------

